# Sprunger NDP 15 Drill Press



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Sprunger machinery? There is a floor drill press for sale near me for $75. It has been on Craigslist for a month and the seller still has it. The price seems reasonable for an early 70's drill press. I'm not sure if it hasn't sold because of the brand or if the market for a floor drill press is just slow in the area. I think I will offer $50 and see where it goes. Any advice?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I think the biggest draw back is the table must be raised and lowered by hand. No crank. 

If you look at it. Just make sure the spindle is tight. No wobble when you pull it back and forth.

Al


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Info about Sprunger here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=786

About 5 years ago I got a list of parts from them for one of their table saws, they still had a pretty good selection in stock for a saw that was quite old.


----------



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

UPDATE: I purchased the drill press
I managed to break the drill press down over the past week and cleaned a lot of the parts. The table, base and pole are the only parts left with rust on them. While cleaning it up I found two layers of paint. One was a grayish blue color and underneath that was a yellow gold color.
The bearings in the quill and pulley are spin smooth and there is no play so I will keep them. I opened the motor and blew out the dust and there are two oil ports with spring door covers for the sleeve bearings. When I put it back together and oiled it up the motor was very quiet. I wire brushed the arms, quill stop and some hardware and they came out real nice. I’m looking into paint color options. I thought about keeping it original but I’m just not feeling that yellow color. I’m also trying to decide if I want to brush paint or use spray cans or even use a HVLP gun and compressor. Any advice would be great.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I redid my drill press awhile back. I removed the paint and found that under the odd bluefish green color was black. At the time I had most of a quart of hunter green left so that's what I used. I spray primed and brush painted it the green. I just required it too A few before and after pictures. Anyways I digress, paint it whatever color you please. And if you have a nice tree outside with some low branches and some copper wire I would hang it up and spray paint it. It dries quicker/ not as messy.


----------

